

Functional Programming in Dart - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQcZL0n6cPg

======
tosh
This is part of Erik Meijer's Functional Programming 101 Course.

[https://www.edx.org/course/delftx/delftx-
fp101x-introduction...](https://www.edx.org/course/delftx/delftx-
fp101x-introduction-functional-2126)

At 8:43 he briefly goes into async/async _/ sync_ support in Dart:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQcZL0n6cPg&t=8m43s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQcZL0n6cPg&t=8m43s)

